# New Project Designs from THE GAL LINE - Fall 2015



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

The latest projects from _THE GAL LINE _Fall 2015.


The REA 53' express reefer is now available in gauge one (1/32).


1/29th scale Scherzer single track rolling lift bridge.


Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,
The express reefer is a useful car - what are you using for trucks?

(We were talking about you last weekend.) There's a few PRR locos around in 1/32nd: Bowande/Wuhu and Accucraft/Train Dept are both producing mid-sized steamers. There could be market for a dozen 1/32nd PRR coaches and a few combines? I found plans for a couple of prototypes in my library. Maybe you should ask the guys on the 'live steam' forum?

And what makes the bridge 1/29th scale? Surely it could just as easily be 1/32nd?


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Peter

The 1/32 scale express reefer was commissioned by some live steamers. I built up the prototype this past weekend and it was signed off on this week. The first 7 are currently being cut. Below is a snapshot of the unfinished prototype coupled to a J&M coach.

The trucks are my own design. (A 1/32nd version of what is under the 1/29th scale version pictured on my website.) The truck sets will soon be available separately. A very high speed version is in the process of being developed. 

The rolling lift bridge is 1/29th scale. I built it as a capabilities model. My personal collect consists of 1/29th and 1/32nd scale equipment and I wanted my stuff to be able to run through it. Currently I am offering the bridge as a custom design with many options. A 1/32nd scale version is an option.

Heavyweight passenger cars in 1/32nd scale, they are coming. They recently moved to the top of my list. Possibly available by the end of this year!

FYI, I am reviewing my current roster of designs and will be making 1/32 scale versions of many of them. For those of you that may be interested in one of my designs in a 1/32 scale version, please contact me.


Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the bridge operate?

How long can you make one?

Thanks, Greg


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Greg

The bridge is designed to operate.

 The bridge can be built as long as you like. 

The model pictured on my site consists of 3 - 32” sections: a 32” approach section, the 32” lift section and the 32” lift base section. 

You can add as many 32” approach sections as required. If a need for shorter sections arises, I can modify the design.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Alan, I need approximately 6' lift sections. It may be too much to ask. In actuality, I need two of them, face to face spanning a 12' gap. Oh, and it's on a 5% grade but that should not matter.

If there is any hope with these dimensions, it would be great.

Greg


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*New product release update*

New product release update

In addition to the REA express reefer in 1/32nd scale, now available is a NYC express reefer and a NYC express milk reefer. Both NYC cars have the “whale belly” under frames. 

Alan www.thegalline.com
here is the REA in 1/29 and 1/32


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome bridge Alan!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm liking your whole line. 
I want a single CNJ tender truck for my commuter loco...
I'll be in touch.
John


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*NYC milk express car*

Here is the NYC milk express car in 1/32nd scale.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi: A PRR P70 coach (and perhaps the combine also) in 1/32 scale would be high on my wants list. and If it was around at that kind of price I would be game for a few. I have a dozen pulmans or baggages and diners but only one coach. This really would be a revolution for the 1/32 scale market. I am confident that it would be a seller.
That REA express reefer is really nice, congratulations.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the Galline REX reefer (1:32) running at Diamondhead steamup

REA Reefer


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated photos of the Morning Express Series

Morning Express Series


----------

